# Radiation shield



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 19:08)

Boas. Antes de mais peço desculpa aos moderadores do forum por ter sido debatido num outro topico o "problema" que tive na leitura de maximas na minha estação. Por esta razão abri este topico com o intuito de me poderem ajudar com conselhos e ideias pois muitas cabeças pensão melhor que uma. Peço apenas uma coisa.....evitem os comentarios do tipo "não compare a sua estação com uma que tem selo de qualidade ". Tambem sei que existem estações e estações mas tambem sei que com uma boa montagem uma estação menor pode ser tao fiavel quanto uma estação maior.Comprei um RS da Davis Vue para colocar na minha estação. No dia de ontem a temperatura maxima foi ,ao que a mim tambem me parece, bastante elevada. O RS foi montado da seguinte forma





A primeira pergunta que faço é a seguinte:
O RS esta preso por uma chapa em aluminio e em que as pontas dos parafusos que vinham para a montagem ficam a descoberto. Estes pormenores podem interferir?(aquecimento da chapa e dos parafusos)

A segunda questao que coloco é se mesmo dentro do RS terei que proteger de alguma forma os sensores pois estes estam apenas soldados na ponta do fio e colocados la dentro.
Outra questão é a distancia do RS ao telhado. Deverá ter um metro pois coloquei RS por baixo do anemometro mas posso coloca-lo a cima do anemometro e neste caso ficaria a uns 2 metros distanciado do telhado.





Outra pergunta é a seguinte, na Davis Vue o RS esta por baixo da unidade exterior não apanhando como tal sol pela parte de cima do RS. Terei neste caso de colocar alguma coisa(um quadrado de plastico ou madeira) por cima do RS?
Não me lembro de mais nada que possa fazer. Aceitam-se então as ideias e sugestões 
Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (19 Abr 2014 às 21:15)

Boas colega

Aquilo é que foi um peganço no Seguimento Interior N&C 

Eu tenho impressão que aí o problema é a proximidade ao telhado. Experimenta colocar ao nível ou acima do udómetro/anemómetro&catavento. Coloca-o 180° dos outros instrumentos, em oposição, para evitar perturbação com os mesmos.

Depois vemos como se comporta, mas penso que surtirá algum efeito. O problema é que junto do telhado forma-se uma camada de ar de baixa velocidade que tem tendência a aquecer mais.

O facto dos sensores estarem completamente nus também deve causar alguma interferência. O RS das Davis não são profissionais como o das Vaisala usados pelo IPMA que são escuros por dentro para evitar reflexões dentro do abrigo. E ao teres os sensores a nu, com as reflexões alguns fotões vão chegar ao termístor e causar leituras mais elevadas.

Ainda outra causa pode ser o facto de teres inventado uma extensão neles sem recalibrar os mesmos. Para calibrar precisarias de colocar resistências de calibração (alta precisão) em paralelo com o circuito que fizeste.
Como ambos os sensores (humidade e temperatura) funcionam por variação de resistência, ao colocares uma resistência adicional (extensão de fio) aumentaste a resistência total do sistema, e portanto terás sinal de humidades mais baixas e temperaturas mais elevadas.
Ao colocar resistências de calibração em paralelo vais baixar a resistência total do sistema (oferecer um caminho extra para a corrente) e corrigir a resistência extra do fio que lá está.
Se o comprimento do fio não for assim muito a esta hipótese pode ser negligenciada pois a resistência adicional não será grande de qualquer forma é uma hipótese.


Bons seguimentos meteorológicos


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Boas . Para ja a primeira sugestão chegou  é o que se quer. em relação ao ter aumentado o fio podia de facto ter interferencias mas ja fui buscar sensores ao telhado e ja desmontei novamente tudo. a temperatura da consola e do sensor exterior estão agora lado a lado e diferem em 0,1 ºC. a humidade é igual. Como tal acho que apesar de fazer sentido o que disse vou descartar essa hipotese. Mas ja que tenho tudo novamente em casa posso fazer um RS ventilado. Tenho um micromotor e helice (usados nos helicopteros telecomandados) que cabe dentro do RS.é isto(pequenino mas potente  )




a questão é refrigero o RS ou não? É facil e consigo faze-lo. Ficaria a funcionar com painel solar que tb tenho. Neste caso refrigero 24h (tenho pilhas recargaveis das pequeninas tipo moeda) ou refrigero apenas quando ha sol?
Os sensores estão assim e estavam colocados dentro do RS a meio dos pratos e ao centro




deixo como está ou coloco dentro de uma caixa pequenina ventilada que caiba dentro do RS?


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2014 às 21:52)

Só não percebi porque foste comprar um RS com selo
Isso de certeza e por estar muito perto do telhado, qualquer RS daria esses erros


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 22:01)

este não trazia selo!selo so mesmo o da encomenda!!!! entre fazer um e comprar este compensou este que fora menos de 20 euros ja com portes. entre porcas e anilhas e varoes e pratos e tintas achei melhor compra um com selo  mas vamos a coisas serias. ventilo isto ou não? ja tenho ferro de solda a funcionar e micromotor ligado ao painel solar juntamente com pilhas recargaveis. so preciso de opinião para saber se ventilo ou não. não vou fazer buracos no RS porque depois ainda vem alguem dizer que é por la que entra a radiação!lol! e no caso dos sensores coloco como estam na foto ou protejo com tipo uma caixinha? va la pessoal que isto fica pronto hoje


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2014 às 22:12)

A minha esta ventilada 24/24 horas, mas requer um bom painel, uma boa bateria, um controlador, para uma fan de 8 CMS, claro que e outra coisa em termos de velocidade de dados


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2014 às 22:19)

pedro_cvl disse:


> este não trazia selo!selo so mesmo o da encomenda!!!! entre fazer um e comprar este compensou este que fora menos de 20 euros ja com portes. entre porcas e anilhas e varoes e pratos e tintas achei melhor compra um com selo  mas vamos a coisas serias. ventilo isto ou não? ja tenho ferro de solda a funcionar e micromotor ligado ao painel solar juntamente com pilhas recargaveis. so preciso de opinião para saber se ventilo ou não. não vou fazer buracos no RS porque depois ainda vem alguem dizer que é por la que entra a radiação!lol! e no caso dos sensores coloco como estam na foto ou protejo com tipo uma caixinha? va la pessoal que isto fica pronto hoje



Agora reparo, estou perto de ti, estou em teixoso....


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 22:23)

Filipe esta tem que levar mesmo este micro motor. É pequenino mas tem potencia. vai ser colocado no primeiro prato do RS e vai puxar ar debaixo para cima. sensores vão ficar abaixo da helice. É assim ou sensores ficam acima da helice?


----------



## CptRena (19 Abr 2014 às 22:57)

É melhor colocar os sensores a montante do ventilador e é melhor colocá-los protegidos numa caixa e de forma a não levarem com a corrente de ar directamente.
O que eu sugiro é seguir mais ou menos o esquema usado pela Davis 

http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/e_news_archive/2010-12.asp#q3


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Ja esta. RS ventilado  (o prato onde esta colado motor é o prato que vai ficar por cima com sol a bater-lhe)








Agora so me falta dizerem que isto é pequeno!!!!A verdade é que o unico que cabe dentro do RS é isto. Gira bem e não bate nos pratos. So me falta saber se protejo sensores ou coloco assim como estam


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 23:01)

CptRena disse:


> É melhor colocar os sensores a montante do ventilador e é melhor colocá-los protegidos numa caixa e de forma a não levarem com a corrente de ar directamente.
> O que eu sugiro é seguir mais ou menos o esquema usado pela Davis
> 
> http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/e_news_archive/2010-12.asp#q3



Neste caso os sensores não levam com o ar pois motor puxa ar no sentido ascendente e não o contrario. Vou ja ver se arranjo algo para proteger sensores.....isso é que não estou a ver o que possa ser


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 23:39)

Bem uma caixa pequena com orificios e que coubesse dentro do RS.....lembrei-me do comando de uns auriculares da nokia. Aquele botao que tem para mudar de canal de radio. desmontado fica assim




Apos colocar sensores fica assim




e fechado fica assim








penso que tem ventilação suficiente nos sensores. Vamos la ver é se agora não ficam demasiado "agasalhados"! 
Criticas a fazer? há?venham elas. Mais documentado que isto nao podia fazer. se fiz algum erro é bem visivel nas fotos e podem dizer qual foi


----------



## CptRena (20 Abr 2014 às 01:18)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Neste caso os sensores não levam com o ar pois motor puxa ar no sentido ascendente e não o contrario. Vou ja ver se arranjo algo para proteger sensores.....isso é que não estou a ver o que possa ser



Nesse esquema da Davis o ar também está a ser circulado de baixo para cima, os sensores ficam na zona de baixa pressão. Se não tivessem algo para abrandar o ar, como se vê no esquema aquela peça em corte em forma de losango, o ar iria sofrer uma paragem abrupta sobre os sensores podendo causar erros nos dados, em particular no sensor higrométrico.

Que jeito para as engenhocas 

Acho que essa engenhoca é capaz de dar, convém é ficar com a parte aberta/exposta virada para cima, para a ventoinha, de forma que o ar abrande sobre a parte de trás antes de atingir os sensores


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 01:27)

Ja esta tudo montado e sim  caixa ficou com aberturas para cima. Colei a caixa no ultimo prato mas entre o prato e a caixa existe um espaço de uns 0,5mm para desta forma nao ficar em contacto direto. Amanha ja vou montar novamente no telhado e ja vejo os valores


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Abr 2014 às 03:10)

A importância de um Radiation Shield é induscutível, mas bastou uma reputada marca começar a utilizar nos seus equipamentos, primeiro um Radiation Shield parcialmente ventilado (só durante o dia) e depois numa outra versão, ventilação permanente, para que todos nós quase passassemos a achar imprescindível e até quase uma eresia, que o nosso RS não seja ventilado.
Não pretendo criar qualquer polémica ao redor deste assunto, mas a verdade é que existem estudos que indicam que a ventilação dum RS apenas aumenta a exactidão das leituras em determinadas cirscuntâncias e uma delas é quando a velocidade do vento é muito baixa e a exposição solar do RS é elevada.
Reforço, que não defendo nenhuma posição a favor ou contra a ventilação permanente em escudos de radiação. O que defendo é que antes de aceitar-mos como certos, conceitos ou ideias pela simples razão que são comuns a muita gente, procuremos informação e dados para confrontarmos esses conceitos ou ideias e formar-mos a nossa própria.
Dito isto, vou deixar aqui o link para um trabalho de investigação relacionado com escudos de radiação. São apenas 8 páginas, em letra miúdinha, mas que vale a pena ler.

*Low-cost Shielding to Minimize Radiation Errors of Temperature Sensors in the Field*

Cumprimentos a todos, e mais uma vez não interpretem mal esta minha intervenção


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2014 às 03:27)

O HotSpot, aqui do fórum, fez uma vez um "estudo" em que comparou o seu RS da Davis ventilado e não ventilado. As diferenças foram mínimas. Há um PDF da Davis algures que sim, explica que os RS ventilados são mais úteis em ambientes de muito alta radiação solar e vento nulo, o que por acaso pode acontecer em locais como o Alentejo no Verão.


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Abr 2014 às 03:53)

Nem me passa pela cabeça duvidar que eles têm conhecimento das situações especifícas em que a ventilação do RS é vantajosa, acredito até de que tenham os seus próprios estudos. Não é por acaso que têm a reputação que têm.
O que é pena é que muitas vezes a técnica tenha que se sujeitar ao marketing.
Aquilo são sistemas todos integrados num unica unidade, têm permanentemente os dados da temperatura, humidade e velocidade do vento, custaria muito incluir no software uma série de condições perante as quais a ventilação seria ligada ou desligada? No hardware seria pouco mais do que um transistor para comutar a alimentação da fan. Até poupavam as baterias durante o inverno, altura em que o sol não abunda (para as recarregar).


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 11:42)

Werk_AG disse:


> A importância de um Radiation Shield é induscutível, mas bastou uma reputada marca começar a utilizar nos seus equipamentos, primeiro um Radiation Shield parcialmente ventilado (só durante o dia) e depois numa outra versão, ventilação permanente, para que todos nós quase passassemos a achar imprescindível e até quase uma eresia, que o nosso RS não seja ventilado.
> Não pretendo criar qualquer polémica ao redor deste assunto, mas a verdade é que existem estudos que indicam que a ventilação dum RS apenas aumenta a exactidão das leituras em determinadas cirscuntâncias e uma delas é quando a velocidade do vento é muito baixa e a exposição solar do RS é elevada.
> Reforço, que não defendo nenhuma posição a favor ou contra a ventilação permanente em escudos de radiação. O que defendo é que antes de aceitar-mos como certos, conceitos ou ideias pela simples razão que são comuns a muita gente, procuremos informação e dados para confrontarmos esses conceitos ou ideias e formar-mos a nossa própria.
> Dito isto, vou deixar aqui o link para um trabalho de investigação relacionado com escudos de radiação. São apenas 8 páginas, em letra miúdinha, mas que vale a pena ler.
> ...


De forma alguma a tua intervenção pode ser mal interpretada. Alias eu penso como tu. Em relação ao que disseste sobre o facto de colocar fans que apenas ligavam sobre determinadas condições concordo plenamente. Eu não percebo porque é que qualquer que seja a marca que cria as estações não faz uma coisa que se possa dizer de jeito e completa. umas não tem RS de jeito, outras bastava meterem um sensor de UV e a estação ja ficava mais completa e por ai adiante. São coisas minimas que se podiam acrescentar, que tornavam a estação bem boa e enaltecia a marca que a colocava a venda. 
Tomemos como exemplo a Davis, a tal com selo de qualidade como alguem aqui frisou. Custava muito colocarem um sensor de UV na unidade exterior? São centimos apenas...Mas no entanto a Vue não tem. La chegara o dia em que uma marca faz uma estação que se possa dizer completa


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 12:49)

Bem....a coisa ficou assim





(o painel é mais que suficiente para o motor que tem, mesmo com pouco sol o motor tem grande potencia.)
O primeiro RS da Davis Vue com ventilação!!!! 
A montagem no telhado ficou assim. Foi o mais alto que consegui e deve estar mais ou menos a dois metros do telhado.





.
 Acham que ficou minimamente bem?


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2014 às 12:58)

O caro pedro_cvl e o sr filipe cunha resolveram armar-se em engraçadinhos com os selos... nada contra. De resto  o pedro_cvl teve a meritória atitude de procurar resolver um problema. Da minha parte só tem a minha admiração.

Agora se querem continuar com o selo, e especialmente o sr filipe cunha que achou que devia tentar uma piada qualquer, quiçá um problema qualquer em relação a uma marca de estações... Eu referi o selo de qualidade METEOCLIMATIC, não falei de Davis e aliás é-me indiferente que as estações sejam Davis, PCE's ou Auriol... Eu não ligo a isso.

Em jeito de pequeno desabafo... já não é a primeira, segunda nem terceira vez que sou mal interpretado nos últimos tempos por mensagens que antigamente seriam normalíssimas e bem aceites neste fórum... Sinceramente talvez ande a ficar "velho" para certas coisas.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 13:22)

vitamos disse:


> O caro pedro_cvl e o sr filipe cunha resolveram armar-se em engraçadinhos com os selos... nada contra. De resto  o pedro_cvl teve a meritória atitude de procurar resolver um problema. Da minha parte só tem a minha admiração.
> 
> Agora se querem continuar com o selo, e especialmente o sr filipe cunha que achou que devia tentar uma piada qualquer, quiçá um problema qualquer em relação a uma marca de estações... Eu referi o selo de qualidade METEOCLIMATIC, não falei de Davis e aliás é-me indiferente que as estações sejam Davis, PCE's ou Auriol... Eu não ligo a isso.
> 
> Em jeito de pequeno desabafo... já não é a primeira, segunda nem terceira vez que sou mal interpretado nos últimos tempos por mensagens que antigamente seriam normalíssimas e bem aceites neste fórum... Sinceramente talvez ande a ficar "velho" para certas coisas.



Caro amigo (se assim lhe posso chamar) não estamos aqui para nos chatearmos com ninguem. Isto são brincadeiras e nada mais. A questão do selo teve graça porque na altura eu referi que apesar da Davis ter um selo de qualidade,esta a qual me referia marcava chuva todos os dias mesmo sem chover. Mas ao que parece tambem esse problema ja foi resolvido. O que eu estou mesmo a espera é duma critica sua ao meu trabalho e dizer-me se sim ficou ok ou se na sua perspectiva devia mudar algo. Sou engenhocas mas não sou sabio em questões nas quais o senhor deve saber mais que eu. Caso tenha achado que houve algum atrito esqueça isso pois o mesmo não aconteceu. Va...venha de la sua critica que era uma das que eu aguardava


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 13:35)

Boas,

Só agora é que tomei conhecimento da discussão no Seguimento do Interior Norte e Centro.
Afinal qual era o problema? E ficou resolvido?

Também sou da opinião que não há RS com selo ou sem selo.
Há RS, ponto. Têm é que estar bem construídos, ou seja, os pratos devem estar espaçados o suficiente para a circulação do ar, e próximos o suficiente para anular a radiação difusa e reflectida o mais possível.
Mas sobre isso há "n" posts aqui no fórum. É só pesquisar.


À partida, e a julgar pela apresentação da instalação da estação, a detecção do problema parece-me imediato.
Não tem nada a ver com o RS mas com a proximidade do telhado. Certo?

Os 2m de altitude parece-me bem. É mais que os 1,50m ditos nas condições standard, mas há que ter em conta que um telhado aquece mais que um relvado.

De dizer ainda, sobre as comparações com o MeteoCovilha, que a diferença da temperatura à noite devia-se à inversão térmica.
Por estar a uma cota inferior, esse lugar: Boidobra, em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco/nula, terá certamente mínimas mais baixas. 

De resto, acrescento que uma atitude humilde e disponibilidade para aprender são características essenciais nesta ciência. A atitude humilde não descarta o espírito critico, sempre este último um meio de aprendizagem. 

Por fim, parabéns pela evolução.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 13:42)

O problema ficou resolvido e foi apenas um mal entendido. De facto aqui existe o problema de frio durante a noite. Mais de quantas vezes me levanto e a covilha ja esta com um solinho agradavel e eu tenho que andar a tirar gelo do vidro do carro. mas durante o dia acontece o contrario em que isto aquece mais que muito e nem uma brisa corre. Por isso as minhas minimas e maximas distam muito entre elas. De qualquer forma melhor não posso fazer


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Abr 2014 às 14:38)

Ha pessoas stressadas, pois eu estou de ferias
Referi-me ao selo relativamente ao RS do pedro , que tem a estacão que quis e lhe apeteceu, assim como eu
Raramente sigo os seguimentos, nem o meu que me compete muito menos os outros
Se também acham que estar nessa coisa do meteoclimatic é selo de qualidade ou estrela Michelin, vou ali e já venho, é que fui lá á 3 anos atrás de um user com estrela e fiquei muito desiludido,
Esta coisa do tablet  e não sou sr. Sou um user  como outro qualquer
Boa pascoa


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Abr 2014 às 14:41)

pedro_cvl disse:


> O problema ficou resolvido e foi apenas um mal entendido. De facto aqui existe o problema de frio durante a noite. Mais de quantas vezes me levanto e a covilha ja esta com um solinho agradavel e eu tenho que andar a tirar gelo do vidro do carro. mas durante o dia acontece o contrario em que isto aquece mais que muito e nem uma brisa corre. Por isso as minhas minimas e maximas distam muito entre elas. De qualquer forma melhor não posso fazer


Sim, isso é verdade, este clima é um pouco diferente do que estou habituado


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 15:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sim, isso é verdade, este clima é um pouco diferente do que estou habituado


Filipe se es do Teixoso ou estas no teixoso sofres do mesmo mal. Toda a zona Boidobra, Covelo, Canhoso e Teixoso estão mais baixos e perto do rio Zezere e por isso mesmo acho que sofrem destas amplitudes termicas.


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2014 às 15:26)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Caro amigo (se assim lhe posso chamar) não estamos aqui para nos chatearmos com ninguem. Isto são brincadeiras e nada mais. A questão do selo teve graça porque na altura eu referi que apesar da Davis ter um selo de qualidade,esta a qual me referia marcava chuva todos os dias mesmo sem chover. Mas ao que parece tambem esse problema ja foi resolvido. O que eu estou mesmo a espera é duma critica sua ao meu trabalho e dizer-me se sim ficou ok ou se na sua perspectiva devia mudar algo. Sou engenhocas mas não sou sabio em questões nas quais o senhor deve saber mais que eu. Caso tenha achado que houve algum atrito esqueça isso pois o mesmo não aconteceu. Va...venha de la sua critica que era uma das que eu aguardava



E a minha crítica está no post citado: Trabalho mais que meritório! Notável. Aliás eu tenho uma profunda admiração por quem, com material mais ou menos dispendioso, faz das tripas coração para melhorar as condições de aquisição. Eu por exemplo não tenho nem jeito nem paciência... daí já ter tido (e ter) estações das quais não partilho dados até ter instalações decentes. 

Eu tenho consciência do que disse. Aliás se fui indelicado de alguma forma contigo peço desculpa, mas te garanto que valorizo  imenso quem faz este tipo de trabalho. Vamos ver os resultados das melhorias. Eu acredito que tanto trabalho trará certamente retorno.

PS: E por amor de Deus... Eu NUNCA falei de RS's com selo... (Um RS com pratos comprados no Continente tem o mesmo valor se tiver bem construído). Eu falei de estações com SELO DE QUALIDADE METEOCLIMATIC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 15:32)

vitamos disse:


> E a minha crítica está no post citado: Trabalho mais que meritório! Notável. Aliás eu tenho uma profunda admiração por quem, com material mais ou menos dispendioso, faz das tripas coração para melhorar as condições de aquisição. Eu por exemplo não tenho nem jeito nem paciência... daí já ter tido (e ter) estações das quais não partilho dados até ter instalações decentes.
> 
> Eu tenho consciência do que disse. Aliás se fui indelicado de alguma forma contigo peço desculpa, mas te garanto que valorizo  imenso quem faz este tipo de trabalho. Vamos ver os resultados das melhorias. Eu acredito que tanto trabalho trará certamente retorno.
> 
> PS: E por amor de Deus... Eu NUNCA falei de RS's com selo... (Um RS com pratos comprados no Continente tem o mesmo valor se tiver bem construído). Eu falei de estações com SELO DE QUALIDADE METEOCLIMATIC.


Obrigado pelo comentario e não se fala mais em selos porque se não alguem ainda vai trabalhar para os correios 
Espero tambem que agora tenha outros valores. Hoje não da para ver pois ora vem o sol ora se vai. Mas dias para testar isto não faltaram


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Abr 2014 às 18:15)

Só posso dizer que a "coisa" ficou com um aspecto fantástico.
Parabens!

Qual o modelo da sua estação? Parece-me ter lido que é uma Ventus, é coisa recente?


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Abr 2014 às 18:25)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Filipe se es do Teixoso ou estas no teixoso sofres do mesmo mal. Toda a zona Boidobra, Covelo, Canhoso e Teixoso estão mais baixos e perto do rio Zezere e por isso mesmo acho que sofrem destas amplitudes termicas.



De férias em teixoso


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Obrigado pelo comentario e não se fala mais em selos porque se não alguem ainda vai trabalhar para os correios
> Espero tambem que agora tenha outros valores. Hoje não da para ver pois ora vem o sol ora se vai. Mas dias para testar isto não faltaram



Muito cuidado, mais vale selo que parece lo,


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 19:22)

Werk_AG disse:


> Só posso dizer que a "coisa" ficou com um aspecto fantástico.
> Parabens!
> 
> Qual o modelo da sua estação? Parece-me ter lido que é uma Ventus, é coisa recente?


É um Ventus w 266. Comprei porque traz sensor de UV e detector de trovoadas até uma distancia maxima de 40 KM. Usa o sensor AS3935 Franklin Lightning Sensor™. Funciona pois ja deu para testar


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Interessante! E com um ecran a cores bem bonitinho.

Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Abr 2014 às 23:39)

Acrescentando... uma excelente candidata para se descodificar o protocolo de comunicação RF!!!
Pena não ter equipamento (e talvez sabedoria) para me meter nisso.


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

Tenho notado que as minhas maximas são atigidas pela manha e nao depois das 12h e acho que ja vi o problema. Da forma como esta RS os raios solares da manha atingem na horizontal o RS tal como mostra imagem deixando entrar alguma radiação




O que poderei fazer para resolver esta situação?


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2014 às 15:03)

vitamos disse:


> (Um RS com pratos comprados no Continente tem o mesmo valor se tiver bem construído)



Verdade, sou prova disso! 
E há 3 anos que duram... e duram...


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Tenho notado que as minhas maximas são atigidas pela manha e nao depois das 12h e acho que ja vi o problema. Da forma como esta RS os raios solares da manha atingem na horizontal o RS tal como mostra imagem deixando entrar alguma radiação
> O que poderei fazer para resolver esta situação?



Em tubo na vertical e ventilado


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2014 às 17:41)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Tenho notado que as minhas maximas são atigidas pela manha e nao depois das 12h e acho que ja vi o problema. Da forma como esta RS os raios solares da manha atingem na horizontal o RS tal como mostra imagem deixando entrar alguma radiação.
> O que poderei fazer para resolver esta situação?



O meu RS de pratos desafia o RS da Davis


----------

